# Feta-Pine Nut Spread



## mish (Aug 20, 2005)

I posted this for the feta-fans like me & thought it had possibilities in terms of using it in different dishes - perhaps adding it to pasta or stuffing a portabello. Haven't tried it yet, but think I'd add some garlic.

Feta-Pine Nut Spread

1 8-ounce tub whipped cream cheese spread
½ cup plain nonfat yogurt
3 tablespoons toasted pine nuts
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil
1 7-ounce package feta cheese, crumbled
1/3 cup chopped & drained oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes

Place cream cheese, yogurt, pine nuts, and basil in food processor. Blend, using on/off pulses until combined. Add feta cheese and sun-dried tomatoes and blend until combined but still chunky. Can be made up to three days ahead. Keep covered and refrigerated.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh I could see this as a base for a dip thing. Put this on the bottom, then some chopped olives, some diced green pepper, scoop with tortilla chips or wheat thins...Mmmmmm. Saving this one mish, thanks.


----------



## mish (Aug 20, 2005)

Alix, sounds great!  Thank you.  Another thought, maybe use it as a topping for a pizza on a pre-baked crust, or chill it in a mold for party fare.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2005)

How about stuffing some artichoke bottoms with it? Hi Mish  This looks yummy, Have made a copy, we all will like this one...Thanks

kadesma


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2005)

Oooo! Like the pizza thing, and the artichoke thing too! Dang! Not having a party for a while! What about mushroom caps? OMGosh, I know...spread it on a tortilla, roll it up, chill and make pinwheel appys!


----------



## mish (Aug 20, 2005)

Woo-Hooo! Now I'm thinking puff pastry. You're both making me very very hungry. Hi Kadesma  - Or maybe - maybe a tomato -- I'd better go eat something soon


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2005)

I think you both are making me want to do tomato and mushroom caps..Which first? Here I am drooling and I'm stuffed from a birthday party at 1 this afternoon. What a nice party..The host gave it for his wife, he is my DH's partner, he took over one of our favorite places to eat. When we got there they had anything you wanted to drink, huge shrimp with cocktail sauce, pate and crackers, large platters of salami, cheese, stuffed olives cantaloupe wrapped in procuitto, for dinner we had the choice of filet, chicken marsala, pecan encrusted halibut, salmon with dill butter sauce, pasta primavera or rack of lamb..All came with soup, salad, mashed garlic potatoes or penne with marinara..Bread, then a beautiful white cake with whipped cream and strawberries..Now, see why I'm stuffed, I chose the chicken and they brought me 2 very large chicken breasts, loaded with mushrooms and marsala sauce. it was yummy and I still brought home one of the pieces of chicken And here I sit drooling over this yummy creation..Ahhh the waist band with elastic 

kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 20, 2005)

You're killing me, kadesma. I would have ordered the chicken as well. What a spread!!! (Hope Spandex comes back in style.) OMG, NO NO.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh no not spandex  I can't see  me stuffed into that stuff 

The chicken was really good, and I know the rack of lamb and the filets were both great, I've had them before. This place is cute small, a fun place to go with friends..Cozy I guess you could say..They also serve, if ordered ahead, these very large prawns, almost the size of a lobester and served lobester style with drawn butter and lemon..emmmm..I love going there..Well, my buzzer is singing to me, cake must be done..Doing Paula Deens marble cake with riccota ,egg, vanilla, sugar on top then whipped cream after baking..We shall see if it turns out 
kadesma


----------

